# Wii decryption tool released



## dsbomb (Jan 17, 2008)

This morning, TehSkeen has posted a message that *Crediar* has released WiiTools v0.1 to decrypt and instract files, partitions from Wii ISO images.  This will be an important first step to figuring out how we can use more of the Wii system.  Let the hacking begin!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn, if this is the case I may have to go back on my waiting to see what becomes of the homebrew announcement (not that anything will change as unsigned problem still exists).
Hopefully I have a wii image around here somewhere.

Edit: PSXscene has a working link (thanks niklasnyfiken):
http://psx-scene.com/forums/nintendo-news/...ols-v0-1-a.html
mattgentle over there also posted a working link to the redistributable:
http://www.file-upload.net/download-593587...st_x86.rar.html

The key is around but I do not know if I can post that (it is 16bytes).

I do not seem to have any wii isos around so I am out of luck for an hour or two.


----------



## TaMs (Jan 17, 2008)

That's good i believe.
ps. i though that tehskeen was dead? maybe it regenerated itself.


----------



## superrob (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks promising.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> That's good i believe.
> ps. i though that tehskeen was dead? maybe it regenerated itself.


Yeah, but Brakken reopened it a month or two later.


----------



## amptor (Jan 17, 2008)

brakken thinks everyone is a fed btw


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 17, 2008)

Make a riddle with the the outcome being the key. (Think DVD CSS Keys)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 17, 2008)

Apparently we can't do anything with this yet sadly. According to CorteX on wiinewz the discs still need to be encrypted and signed to play and only nintendo and the hackers that did the recent homebrew hack can sign them.

So, no homebrew editing of the games (like removing blur from manhunt 2) is possible yet.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jan 17, 2008)

NEEDZ M0Ar teh skeen hackingz


----------



## paul1991 (Jan 17, 2008)

Best news ever!
Does this mean we can manually delete the update update file instead of using brick blocker?

EBE42A225E8593E4****************
Theres the first half of the key.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 17, 2008)

how do you make the program work?how do you install it and stuff?


----------



## INTERNETS (Jan 17, 2008)

ebe42a222e8593e448d9c5457381aaf7
ebe42a223e8593e448d9c5457381aaf7
ebe42a224e8593e448d9c5457381aaf7
...
ebe42a226e8593e448d9c5457381aaf7
ebe42a227e8593e448d9c5457381aaf7


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 17, 2008)

key for wat and can someone explain to me how to install ti becuase i downloaded the dll file you need when i run to install it says finished installing then i try to run wii iso tool and it doesnt run someone help


----------



## dsbomb (Jan 17, 2008)

This will at least give us a look into the filesystem and files.  It's a start, but yes, it's far from being able to hack and replace stuff.

With my recent work on the gcm command-line tool, I took a look at the filesystem table of a couple ISOs.  It is nearly identical to the Gamecube's FST.  So, if this is indicative throughout the system, I think it should be easy for the masters to migrate Gamecube code to the Wii later (when encryption tools are released).


----------



## diglett (Jan 17, 2008)

Great news.  I hope we'll eventually be able to make multi-game disks like we can for the Gamecube.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 17, 2008)

This is really great, I mean it's pretty useless for any "normal" user for now, but cool nonetheless. Tried it with the Harvey Birdman USA iso (the only one I had still on my HDD) and it works like a charm, extracts everything. I can even watch the in-game FMVs.
An interesting thing I noticed is that apparently the Home Menu that appears when you click home is NOT saved on the Wii, but rather on each and every gamedisc. Which could be nifty since it'd be possible to insert a custom menu there on homebrew later pretty easily.
Also, there are more Firmware versions than Nintendo shows us, this game has the "FIRMWARE21.2.2 64M" update on it. Which I'm guessing would be some revision of the 2.1U firmware.

I'll see if I can get any music rips using that, I'd love to have perfect Mario Galaxy rips.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2008)

Finally got everything sorted and managed to close portal (great game by the way) for long enough to do some wii hacking.
My game of choice prince of persia rival swords (PAL)
Original hashes (no real reason other than if someone wants to repeat this):
CRC32: 3F89E508
MD5: F2375E488AB9FCCB608D876047524475
SHA1: F75611B8F76A70AC2536C5B32FDA2103BD3A54A6

DOS window output:

WiiED by crediar
v 0.3

Key read from file!
GameIDP
RegionAL
MakerCode:41
TitleRINCE OF PERSIA RIVAL SWORDS

Partitions:00000002
Partition Info offset:00040020
0: Offset:00050000
1: Offset:0F800000


ED'ing partion #0
size  : 2031616
offset: 0000070000

0000020304505643F5EF810D19C1B8EEF4A640B2895F5880
Started decrypting...


ED'ing partion #1
size  : 4424597504
offset: 000F820000

0000020356555657D303F1EBFD6D09BD9C90A62AE4D4D5D8
Started decrypting...

2 files made:
17/01/2008  22:57         1,968,128 PP_0.bin
17/01/2008  22:57     4,286,328,832 PP_1.bin

At this point I set wiiso on PP_1.bin
\wiiso PP_1.bin
WiiSO by crediar
v 0.3

#wiidev on efnet

GameID:RPP
RegionAL
Version:41
TitleRINCE OF PERSIA RIVAL SWORDS

Apploader offset: 9280
Apploader size  : 207580
Main.dol offset: 217088
Main.dol size  : 5884160
fst.bin offset: 6101248
fst.bin size  : 10428
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO01.BIK, size:19128 off:76CDF1D4
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO02.BIK, size:19336 off:76CE3C8C
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO03.BIK, size:19196 off:76CE8814
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO04.BIK, size:19296 off:76CED310
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO05.BIK, size:19256 off:76CF1E70
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO06.BIK, size:19596 off:76CF69A8
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO07.BIK, size:19468 off:76CFB634
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO08.BIK, size:19392 off:76D00240
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO09.BIK, size:20284 off:76D04E00
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO10.BIK, size:19872 off:76D09D3C
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO11.BIK, size:19704 off:76D0EADC
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO12.BIK, size:22004 off:76D137D4
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO13.BIK, size:17824 off:76D18DC8
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO14.BIK, size:19324 off:76D1D368
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO15.BIK, size:19148 off:76D21EE4
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP01.BIK, size:19236 off:76D269B0
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP02.BIK, size:19432 off:76D2B4D4
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP03.BIK, size:18996 off:76D300BC
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP04.BIK, size:19572 off:76D34AF0
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP05.BIK, size:19672 off:76D39764
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP06.BIK, size:19340 off:76D3E43C
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP07.BIK, size:19416 off:76D42FC8
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP08.BIK, size:19068 off:76D47BA0
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP09.BIK, size:19100 off:76D4C61C
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP10.BIK, size:19412 off:76D510B8
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP11.BIK, size:18824 off:76D55C8C
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP12.BIK, size:19520 off:76D5A614
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP13.BIK, size:19464 off:76D5F254
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP14.BIK, size:19332 off:76D63E5C
\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP15.BIK, size:19420 off:76D689E0
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS01.BIK, size:21292 off:76D6D5BC
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS02.BIK, size:19352 off:76D728E8
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS03.BIK, size:20376 off:76D77480
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS04.BIK, size:19472 off:76D7C418
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS05.BIK, size:21788 off:76D81028
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS06.BIK, size:19792 off:76D86544
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS07.BIK, size:19840 off:76D8B294
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS08.BIK, size:19852 off:76D90014
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS09.BIK, size:19596 off:76D94DA0
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS10.BIK, size:19136 off:76D99A2C
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS11.BIK, size:19456 off:76D9E4EC
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS12.BIK, size:18116 off:76DA30EC
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS13.BIK, size:19888 off:76DA77B0
\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS14.BIK, size:19300 off:76DAC560
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT01.BIK, size:19456 off:76DB10C4
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT02.BIK, size:19508 off:76DB5CC4
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT03.BIK, size:19656 off:76DBA8F8
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT04.BIK, size:18720 off:76DBF5C0
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT05.BIK, size:19348 off:76DC3EE0
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT06.BIK, size:19520 off:76DC8A74
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT07.BIK, size:19644 off:76DCD6B4
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT08.BIK, size:19560 off:76DD2370
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT09.BIK, size:19636 off:76DD6FD8
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT10.BIK, size:19896 off:76DDBC8C
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT11.BIK, size:19444 off:76DE0A44
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT12.BIK, size:18876 off:76DE5638
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT13.BIK, size:19684 off:76DE9FF4
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT14.BIK, size:19444 off:76DEECD8
\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT15.BIK, size:19724 off:76DF38CC
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW01.BIK, size:20048 off:76DF85D8
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW02.BIK, size:19544 off:76DFD428
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW03.BIK, size:19648 off:76E02080
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW04.BIK, size:19224 off:76E06D40
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW05.BIK, size:19812 off:76E0B858
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW06.BIK, size:18572 off:76E105BC
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW07.BIK, size:19296 off:76E14E48
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW08.BIK, size:19488 off:76E199A8
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW09.BIK, size:19764 off:76E1E5C8
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW10.BIK, size:19596 off:76E232FC
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW11.BIK, size:19704 off:76E27F88
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW12.BIK, size:19692 off:76E2CC80
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW13.BIK, size:19640 off:76E3196C
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW14.BIK, size:19552 off:76E36624
\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW15.BIK, size:19044 off:76E3B284
\CREDITS.BIK, size:54012048 off:76E3FCE8
\Dolby_logo.bik, size:3430008 off:7A1C2578
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO01.BIK, size:15632 off:7A507BF0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO02.BIK, size:16012 off:7A50B900
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO03.BIK, size:15992 off:7A50F78C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO04.BIK, size:16096 off:7A513604
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO05.BIK, size:15816 off:7A5174E4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO06.BIK, size:16188 off:7A51B2AC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO07.BIK, size:16340 off:7A51F1E8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO08.BIK, size:16232 off:7A5231BC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO09.BIK, size:16456 off:7A527124
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO10.BIK, size:16392 off:7A52B16C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO11.BIK, size:16288 off:7A52F174
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO12.BIK, size:17736 off:7A533114
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO13.BIK, size:14220 off:7A53765C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO14.BIK, size:16100 off:7A53ADE8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\OTHER\CO15.BIK, size:15632 off:7A53ECCC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP01.BIK, size:15996 off:7A5429DC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP02.BIK, size:16064 off:7A546858
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP03.BIK, size:15748 off:7A54A718
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP04.BIK, size:16244 off:7A54E49C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP05.BIK, size:16152 off:7A552410
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP06.BIK, size:15728 off:7A556328
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP07.BIK, size:16036 off:7A55A098
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP08.BIK, size:16020 off:7A55DF3C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP09.BIK, size:15924 off:7A561DD0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP10.BIK, size:16024 off:7A565C04
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP11.BIK, size:16020 off:7A569A9C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP12.BIK, size:16168 off:7A56D930
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP13.BIK, size:16340 off:7A571858
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP14.BIK, size:16260 off:7A57582C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\CHAR\PRINCE\CP15.BIK, size:16156 off:7A5797B0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS01.BIK, size:15768 off:7A57D6CC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS02.BIK, size:16176 off:7A581464
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS03.BIK, size:16760 off:7A585394
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS04.BIK, size:16244 off:7A58950C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS05.BIK, size:14336 off:7A58D480
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS06.BIK, size:16436 off:7A590C80
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS07.BIK, size:16444 off:7A594CB4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS08.BIK, size:16844 off:7A598CF0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS09.BIK, size:16240 off:7A59CEBC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS10.BIK, size:15912 off:7A5A0E2C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS11.BIK, size:16320 off:7A5A4C54
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS12.BIK, size:15840 off:7A5A8C14
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS13.BIK, size:16476 off:7A5AC9F4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\SOT\IS14.BIK, size:16136 off:7A5B0A50
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT01.BIK, size:16020 off:7A5B4958
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT02.BIK, size:16156 off:7A5B87EC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT03.BIK, size:16248 off:7A5BC708
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT04.BIK, size:16028 off:7A5C0680
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT05.BIK, size:15752 off:7A5C451C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT06.BIK, size:16024 off:7A5C82A4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT07.BIK, size:16216 off:7A5CC13C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT08.BIK, size:16444 off:7A5D0094
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT09.BIK, size:16184 off:7A5D40D0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT10.BIK, size:16168 off:7A5D8008
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT11.BIK, size:15864 off:7A5DBF30
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT12.BIK, size:15820 off:7A5DFD28
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT13.BIK, size:16264 off:7A5E3AF4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT14.BIK, size:16356 off:7A5E7A7C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\T2T\IT15.BIK, size:16496 off:7A5EBA60
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW01.BIK, size:16576 off:7A5EFAD0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW02.BIK, size:16000 off:7A5F3B90
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW03.BIK, size:16236 off:7A5F7A10
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW04.BIK, size:16040 off:7A5FB97C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW05.BIK, size:16284 off:7A5FF824
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW06.BIK, size:15616 off:7A6037C0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW07.BIK, size:15996 off:7A6074C0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW08.BIK, size:15988 off:7A60B33C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW09.BIK, size:16292 off:7A60F1B0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW10.BIK, size:16164 off:7A613154
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW11.BIK, size:16312 off:7A617078
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW12.BIK, size:16324 off:7A61B030
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW13.BIK, size:16452 off:7A61EFF4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW14.BIK, size:16164 off:7A623038
\EURGB60VIDEOS\ARTWORKS\ILL\WW\IW15.BIK, size:15496 off:7A626F5C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\CREDITS.BIK, size:54066644 off:7A62ABE4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\Dolby_logo.bik, size:3541568 off:7D9BA9B8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\GC_LOAD.BIK, size:595924 off:7DD1B3F8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\GO_GEN.BIK, size:1226416 off:7DDACBCC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\LOGORP.BIK, size:1722180 off:7DED827C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\NINTENDO.BIK, size:16432 off:7E07C9C0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\P3C_010.bik, size:132349172 off:7E0809F0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\P3C_020.bik, size:97473052 off:85EB86E4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\P3C_030.bik, size:16174492 off:8BBAD900
\EURGB60VIDEOS\P3C_040.bik, size:28936716 off:8CB1A69C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\P3C_050.bik, size:95848392 off:8E6B30A8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\P3C_060.bik, size:78619344 off:9421B870
\EURGB60VIDEOS\P3C_070.bik, size:48427380 off:98D15B40
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UBIMC.BIK, size:1488988 off:9BB44CB4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UBISOFT.BIK, size:1430704 off:9BCB0510
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\0\CRED100.BIK, size:874012 off:9BE0D9C0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\0\CRED150.BIK, size:874360 off:9BEE2FDC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\0\CRED200.BIK, size:874068 off:9BFB8754
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\0\EYESTORM.BIK, size:881128 off:9C08DDA8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\0\RECALL.BIK, size:869584 off:9C164F90
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\0\SNDSTORM.BIK, size:874060 off:9C239460
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\0\TANK.BIK, size:872964 off:9C30EAAC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\0\WINDS.BIK, size:878436 off:9C3E3CB0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\1\CRED100.bik, size:872072 off:9C4BA414
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\1\CRED150.bik, size:871440 off:9C58F29C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\1\CRED200.bik, size:871924 off:9C663EAC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\1\EYESTORM.bik, size:879084 off:9C738CA0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\1\RECALL.bik, size:877408 off:9C80F68C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\1\SNDSTORM.bik, size:877788 off:9C8E59EC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\1\TANK.bik, size:878404 off:9C9BBEC8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\1\WINDS.bik, size:877968 off:9CA9260C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\2\CRED100.bik, size:871428 off:9CB68B9C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\2\CRED150.bik, size:871704 off:9CC3D7A0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\2\CRED200.bik, size:872184 off:9CD124B8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\2\EYESTORM.bik, size:870592 off:9CDE73B0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\2\RECALL.bik, size:871392 off:9CEBBC70
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\2\SNDSTORM.bik, size:873060 off:9CF90850
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\2\TANK.bik, size:875860 off:9D065AB4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\2\WINDS.bik, size:875132 off:9D13B808
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\3\CRED100.bik, size:1055736 off:9D211284
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\3\CRED150.bik, size:1055732 off:9D312E7C
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\3\CRED200.bik, size:1056076 off:9D414A70
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\3\EYESTORM.bik, size:1063440 off:9D5167BC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\3\RECALL.bik, size:1052844 off:9D61A1CC
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\3\SNDSTORM.bik, size:1061976 off:9D71B278
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\3\TANK.bik, size:1062388 off:9D81E6D0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\3\WINDS.bik, size:1064404 off:9D921CC4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\4\CRED100.bik, size:1066344 off:9DA25A98
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\4\CRED150.bik, size:1066244 off:9DB2A000
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\4\CRED200.bik, size:1066484 off:9DC2E504
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\4\EYESTORM.bik, size:1064396 off:9DD32AF8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\4\RECALL.bik, size:1062268 off:9DE368C4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\4\SNDSTORM.bik, size:1063504 off:9DF39E40
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\4\TANK.bik, size:1062736 off:9E03D890
\EURGB60VIDEOS\UPGRADE\4\WINDS.bik, size:1061624 off:9E140FE0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\VIDEO06.BIK, size:30139472 off:9E2442D8
\EURGB60VIDEOS\wiistrap_00.bik, size:1047448 off:9FF02728
\EURGB60VIDEOS\wiistrap_01.bik, size:1043824 off:A00022C0
\EURGB60VIDEOS\wiistrap_02.bik, size:1046072 off:A0101030
\EURGB60VIDEOS\wiistrap_03.bik, size:1042044 off:A0200668
\EURGB60VIDEOS\wiistrap_04.bik, size:1047812 off:A02FECE4
\EURGB60VIDEOS\wiistrap_05.bik, size:1048360 off:A03FE9E8
\GC_LOAD.BIK, size:722584 off:A04FE910
\GO_GEN.BIK, size:1216600 off:A05AEFA8
\HomeButton2\banned.dat, size:6272 off:A06D8000
\HomeButton2\banned_pal.dat, size:6272 off:A06E0000
\HomeButton2\config.txt, size:35 off:A06E4B5C
\HomeButton2\home.csv, size:3590 off:A06E4B80
\HomeButton2\homeBtn.arc, size:432160 off:A06E5988
\HomeButton2\homeBtnIcon.tpl, size:6336 off:A074F1A8
\HomeButton2\homeBtn_ENG.arc, size:432160 off:A0750A68
\HomeButton2\homeBtn_FRA.arc, size:432160 off:A07BA288
\HomeButton2\homeBtn_GER.arc, size:432160 off:A0823AA8
\HomeButton2\homeBtn_ITA.arc, size:432160 off:A088D2C8
\HomeButton2\homeBtn_NED.arc, size:432160 off:A08F6AE8
\HomeButton2\homeBtn_SPA.arc, size:432160 off:A0960308
\HomeButton2\HomeButtonSe.brsar, size:357088 off:A09C9B28
\HomeButton2\home_nosave.csv, size:2520 off:A0A20E08
\HomeButton2\SpeakerSe.arc, size:59424 off:A0A217E0
\HomeButton3\banned.dat, size:6272 off:A0A30000
\HomeButton3\banned_pal.dat, size:6272 off:A0A38000
\HomeButton3\config.txt, size:37 off:A0A39C9C
\HomeButton3\home.csv, size:3590 off:A0A39CC4
\HomeButton3\homeBtn.arc, size:444160 off:A0A3AACC
\HomeButton3\homeBtnIcon.tpl, size:6336 off:A0AA71CC
\HomeButton3\homeBtn_ENG.arc, size:444160 off:A0AA8A8C
\HomeButton3\homeBtn_FRA.arc, size:444160 off:A0B1518C
\HomeButton3\homeBtn_GER.arc, size:444160 off:A0B8188C
\HomeButton3\homeBtn_ITA.arc, size:444160 off:A0BEDF8C
\HomeButton3\homeBtn_NED.arc, size:444160 off:A0C5A68C
\HomeButton3\homeBtn_SPA.arc, size:444160 off:A0CC6D8C
\HomeButton3\HomeButtonSe.brsar, size:419136 off:A0D3348C
\HomeButton3\home_nosave.csv, size:2520 off:A0D999CC
\HomeButton3\SpeakerSe.arc, size:59424 off:A0D9A3A4
\LOGORP.BIK, size:2065064 off:A0DA8BC4
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\GSGC.mgb, size:2451 off:A0FA0E6C
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\MENU.mgb, size:1571 off:A0FA1800
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\SGGC.mgb, size:2715 off:A0FA1E24
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\SVNMS.mgb, size:2103 off:A0FA28C0
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\SVPTS.mgb, size:2061 off:A0FA30F8
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\T100.mgb, size:3613 off:A0FA3908
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\T110.mgb, size:1463 off:A0FA4728
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\T200.mgb, size:1971 off:A0FA4CE0
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\T300.mgb, size:1103 off:A0FA5494
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\T310.mgb, size:1313 off:A0FA58E4
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\T320.mgb, size:1063 off:A0FA5E08
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\T400.mgb, size:363 off:A0FA6230
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\T610.mgb, size:371 off:A0FA639C
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\TE.mgb, size:1705 off:A0FA6510
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\TEGC.mgb, size:1769 off:A0FA6BBC
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\TFI.mgb, size:979 off:A0FA72A8
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\TSG.mgb, size:1615 off:A0FA767C
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\TSK.mgb, size:1963 off:A0FA7CCC
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\TSPC.mgb, size:1443 off:A0FA8478
\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\TWC.mgb, size:2571 off:A0FA8A1C
\MENU\ENGLISH\Fonts\POP3_24.mft, size:6801 off:A0FA9428
\MENU\ENGLISH\P3COMMON.mgb, size:28783 off:A0FAAEBC
\MENU\ENGLISH\P3INGAME.mgb, size:26964 off:A0FB1F2C
\MENU\ENGLISH\P3MAIN.mgb, size:29191 off:A0FB8880
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\GSGC.mgb, size:2817 off:A0FBFA88
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\MENU.mgb, size:1771 off:A0FC058C
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\SGGC.mgb, size:3217 off:A0FC0C78
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\SVNMS.mgb, size:2181 off:A0FC190C
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\SVPTS.mgb, size:2113 off:A0FC2194
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\T100.mgb, size:5113 off:A0FC29D8
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\T110.mgb, size:1991 off:A0FC3DD4
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\T200.mgb, size:2539 off:A0FC459C
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\T300.mgb, size:1527 off:A0FC4F88
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\T310.mgb, size:1651 off:A0FC5580
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\T320.mgb, size:1269 off:A0FC5BF4
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\T400.mgb, size:431 off:A0FC60EC
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\T610.mgb, size:425 off:A0FC629C
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\TE.mgb, size:1893 off:A0FC6448
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\TEGC.mgb, size:2031 off:A0FC6BB0
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\TFI.mgb, size:1139 off:A0FC73A0
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\TSG.mgb, size:2043 off:A0FC7814
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\TSK.mgb, size:2339 off:A0FC8010
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\TSPC.mgb, size:1657 off:A0FC8934
\MENU\FRENCH\EU\TWC.mgb, size:2901 off:A0FC8FB0
\MENU\FRENCH\Fonts\POP3_24.mft, size:6801 off:A0FC9B08
\MENU\FRENCH\P3COMMON.mgb, size:29363 off:A0FCB59C
\MENU\FRENCH\P3INGAME.mgb, size:28652 off:A0FD2850
\MENU\FRENCH\P3MAIN.mgb, size:29391 off:A0FD983C
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\GSGC.mgb, size:2953 off:A0FE0B0C
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\MENU.mgb, size:1833 off:A0FE1698
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\SGGC.mgb, size:3177 off:A0FE1DC4
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\SVNMS.mgb, size:2173 off:A0FE2A30
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\SVPTS.mgb, size:2163 off:A0FE32B0
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\T100.mgb, size:5029 off:A0FE3B24
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\T110.mgb, size:2039 off:A0FE4ECC
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\T200.mgb, size:2585 off:A0FE56C4
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\T300.mgb, size:1529 off:A0FE60E0
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\T310.mgb, size:1743 off:A0FE66DC
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\T320.mgb, size:1303 off:A0FE6DAC
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\T400.mgb, size:425 off:A0FE72C4
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\T610.mgb, size:403 off:A0FE7470
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\TE.mgb, size:2067 off:A0FE7604
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\TEGC.mgb, size:2111 off:A0FE7E18
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\TFI.mgb, size:1047 off:A0FE8658
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\TSG.mgb, size:1951 off:A0FE8A70
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\TSK.mgb, size:2303 off:A0FE9210
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\TSPC.mgb, size:1737 off:A0FE9B10
\MENU\GERMAN\EU\TWC.mgb, size:2831 off:A0FEA1DC
\MENU\GERMAN\Fonts\POP3_24.mft, size:6801 off:A0FEACEC
\MENU\GERMAN\P3COMMON.mgb, size:29167 off:A0FEC780
\MENU\GERMAN\P3INGAME.mgb, size:27516 off:A0FF3970
\MENU\GERMAN\P3MAIN.mgb, size:29193 off:A0FFA4EC
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\GSGC.mgb, size:2915 off:A10016F8
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\MENU.mgb, size:1545 off:A100225C
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\SGGC.mgb, size:3155 off:A1002868
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\SVNMS.mgb, size:2149 off:A10034BC
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\SVPTS.mgb, size:2115 off:A1003D24
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\T100.mgb, size:4155 off:A1004568
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\T110.mgb, size:1603 off:A10055A4
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\T200.mgb, size:2241 off:A1005BE8
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\T300.mgb, size:1381 off:A10064AC
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\T310.mgb, size:1457 off:A1006A14
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\T320.mgb, size:1165 off:A1006FC8
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\T400.mgb, size:427 off:A1007458
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\T610.mgb, size:391 off:A1007604
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\TE.mgb, size:1741 off:A100778C
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\TEGC.mgb, size:1767 off:A1007E5C
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\TFI.mgb, size:1011 off:A1008544
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\TSG.mgb, size:1877 off:A1008938
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\TSK.mgb, size:2227 off:A1009090
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\TSPC.mgb, size:1493 off:A1009944
\MENU\ITALIAN\EU\TWC.mgb, size:2597 off:A1009F1C
\MENU\ITALIAN\Fonts\POP3_24.mft, size:6801 off:A100A944
\MENU\ITALIAN\P3COMMON.mgb, size:29169 off:A100C3D8
\MENU\ITALIAN\P3INGAME.mgb, size:28206 off:A10135CC
\MENU\ITALIAN\P3MAIN.mgb, size:29357 off:A101A3FC
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\GSGC.mgb, size:2767 off:A10216AC
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\MENU.mgb, size:1629 off:A102217C
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\SGGC.mgb, size:3145 off:A10227DC
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\SVNMS.mgb, size:2217 off:A1023428
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\SVPTS.mgb, size:2163 off:A1023CD4
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\T100.mgb, size:4413 off:A1024548
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\T110.mgb, size:1791 off:A1025688
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\T200.mgb, size:2261 off:A1025D88
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\T300.mgb, size:1333 off:A1026660
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\T310.mgb, size:1531 off:A1026B98
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\T320.mgb, size:1161 off:A1027194
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\T400.mgb, size:419 off:A1027620
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\T610.mgb, size:395 off:A10277C4
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\TE.mgb, size:1915 off:A1027950
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\TEGC.mgb, size:2015 off:A10280CC
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\TFI.mgb, size:1097 off:A10288AC
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\TSG.mgb, size:1825 off:A1028CF8
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\TSK.mgb, size:2225 off:A102941C
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\TSPC.mgb, size:1477 off:A1029CD0
\MENU\SPANISH\EU\TWC.mgb, size:2721 off:A102A298
\MENU\SPANISH\Fonts\POP3_24.mft, size:6801 off:A102AD3C
\MENU\SPANISH\P3COMMON.mgb, size:29295 off:A102C7D0
\MENU\SPANISH\P3INGAME.mgb, size:28380 off:A1033A40
\MENU\SPANISH\P3MAIN.mgb, size:29367 off:A103A91C
\NINTENDO.BIK, size:16104 off:A1041BD4
\opening.bnr, size:448292 off:A1045ABC
\P3C_010.bik, size:132367888 off:A10B31E0
\P3C_020.bik, size:97491972 off:A8EEF7F0
\P3C_030.bik, size:16217012 off:AEBE93F4
\P3C_040.bik, size:28966904 off:AFB607A8
\P3C_050.bik, size:95872156 off:B17007A0
\P3C_060.bik, size:78629348 off:B726EC3C
\P3C_070.bik, size:48603188 off:BBD6B620
\pop3wii.bf, size:358201344 off:BEBC5654
\SaveBanner.tpl, size:24640 off4160E54
\SaveIcon.tpl, size:37248 off4166E94
\soundwii.big, size:654208232 off4170014
\soundwii.fat, size:8922 off:FB156CFC
\UBIMC.BIK, size:1373460 off:FB158FD8
\UBISOFT.BIK, size:1390308 off:FB2A84EC
\UPGRADE\0\CRED100.BIK, size:851740 off:FB3FBBD0
\UPGRADE\0\CRED150.BIK, size:851684 off:FB4CBAEC
\UPGRADE\0\CRED200.BIK, size:852012 off:FB59B9D0
\UPGRADE\0\EYESTORM.BIK, size:858932 off:FB66B9FC
\UPGRADE\0\RECALL.BIK, size:846760 off:FB73D530
\UPGRADE\0\SNDSTORM.BIK, size:851624 off:FB80C0D8
\UPGRADE\0\TANK.BIK, size:851140 off:FB8DBF80
\UPGRADE\0\WINDS.BIK, size:856184 off:FB9ABC44
\UPGRADE\1\CRED100.bik, size:850068 off:FBA7CCBC
\UPGRADE\1\CRED150.bik, size:848908 off:FBB4C550
\UPGRADE\1\CRED200.bik, size:849796 off:FBC1B95C
\UPGRADE\1\EYESTORM.bik, size:856932 off:FBCEB0E0
\UPGRADE\1\RECALL.bik, size:854852 off:FBDBC444
\UPGRADE\1\SNDSTORM.bik, size:855492 off:FBE8CF88
\UPGRADE\1\TANK.bik, size:856344 off:FBF5DD4C
\UPGRADE\1\WINDS.bik, size:856132 off:FC02EE64
\UPGRADE\2\CRED100.bik, size:849376 off:FC0FFEA8
\UPGRADE\2\CRED150.bik, size:849596 off:FC1CF488
\UPGRADE\2\CRED200.bik, size:850200 off:FC29EB44
\UPGRADE\2\EYESTORM.bik, size:847080 off:FC36E45C
\UPGRADE\2\RECALL.bik, size:849148 off:FC43D144
\UPGRADE\2\SNDSTORM.bik, size:848600 off:FC50C640
\UPGRADE\2\TANK.bik, size:852076 off:FC5DB918
\UPGRADE\2\WINDS.bik, size:852308 off:FC6AB984
\UPGRADE\3\CRED100.bik, size:848012 off:FC77BAD8
\UPGRADE\3\CRED150.bik, size:847664 off:FC84AB64
\UPGRADE\3\CRED200.bik, size:848260 off:FC919A94
\UPGRADE\3\EYESTORM.bik, size:852916 off:FC9E8C18
\UPGRADE\3\RECALL.bik, size:845508 off:FCAB8FCC
\UPGRADE\3\SNDSTORM.bik, size:851816 off:FCB87690
\UPGRADE\3\TANK.bik, size:852068 off:FCC575F8
\UPGRADE\3\WINDS.bik, size:853324 off:FCD2765C
\UPGRADE\4\CRED100.bik, size:853540 off:FCDF7BA8
\UPGRADE\4\CRED150.bik, size:853640 off:FCEC81CC
\UPGRADE\4\CRED200.bik, size:854128 off:FCF98854
\UPGRADE\4\EYESTORM.bik, size:852428 off:FD0690C4
\UPGRADE\4\RECALL.bik, size:851416 off:FD139290
\UPGRADE\4\SNDSTORM.bik, size:851468 off:FD209068
\UPGRADE\4\TANK.bik, size:851112 off:FD2D8E74
\UPGRADE\4\WINDS.bik, size:848944 off:FD3A8B1C
\VIDEO06.BIK, size:30359236 off:FD477F4C
\wiistrap_00.bik, size:1106292 off:FF16BE10
\wiistrap_01.bik, size:1105148 off:FF279F84
\wiistrap_02.bik, size:1107804 off:FF387C80
\wiistrap_03.bik, size:1103352 off:FF4963DC
\wiistrap_04.bik, size:1105868 off:FF5A39D4
\wiistrap_05.bik, size:1107520 off:FF6B19A0

Total size for the above 2.14 GB (2,299,143,105 bytes) for 431 files 49 folders.

I manged to open a bik file with RAD game tools stuff ( http://www.radgametools.com/bnkdown.htm ) there is a free download for the viewer and the maker (which I played with a bit earlier today and it was quite versatile, yet to try it out in a DS rom though).











I then took a look at some of the files, they seem to be using a varible length compression (I saw strings bounded by 00's between 64 and 68bit (not quite sure what to make of this at this point).

Took a look at 
RPPP41\MENU\ENGLISH\EU\MENU.mgb
Seems to be a minor tweak on unicode (I could read half of it but stuff like press a (where I assume a is a picture or some such) is custom):

CODE
0000000 4D41 474D 41CD 0000 AB0F 0000 0000 8002 MAGMA...........
0000010 E001 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000020 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000030 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000040 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000050 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000060 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000070 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000080 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000090 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000A0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000B0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000C0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000D0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000E0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000F0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0E00 0000 0000 ................
0000100 0000 0127 D790 4B0E 0000 009D FBF8 0B1D ...'..K.........
0000110 0000 0044 006F 0020 0079 006F 0075 0020 ...D.o. .y.o.u. 
0000120 0077 0061 006E 0074 0020 0074 006F 0020 .w.a.n.t. .t.o. 
0000130 0073 0061 0076 0065 0020 0074 0068 0065 .s.a.v.e. .t.h.e
0000140 0020 0067 0061 006D 0065 003F 00A7 1E4C . .g.a.m.e.?...L
0000150 1302 0000 004E 006F 00E9 C847 8B03 0000 .....N.o...G....
0000160 0059 0065 0073 00D4 C04B 5C13 0000 0050 .Y.e.s...K\....P
0000170 0072 0065 0073 0073 0020 0051 2520 0074 .r.e.s.s. .Q% .t
0000180 006F 0020 0063 006F 006E 0074 0069 006E .o. .c.o.n.t.i.n
0000190 0075 0065 00C1 09EF 5F3E 0000 0043 0075 .u.e...._>...C.u
00001A0 0072 0072 0065 006E 0074 0020 0070 0072 .r.r.e.n.t. .p.r
00001B0 006F 0067 0072 0065 0073 0073 0020 0077 .o.g.r.e.s.s. .w
00001C0 0069 006C 006C 0020 0062 0065 0020 006C .i.l.l. .b.e. .l
00001D0 006F 0073 0074 002E 005C 006E 0041 0072 .o.s.t...\.n.A.r
00001E0 0065 0020 0079 006F 0075 0020 0073 0075 .e. .y.o.u. .s.u


You can see the text and it appears end to end (no obvious table) and also appears to follow the "magic string" format of the DS. I can see no obvious follow on though (the DS usually has file size and start of text section or something similar in there. If you are wondering the file ends at 623 Hex.)
Other files are similar with the first 16 bytes shared.

Probably did nothing for anyone but I felt like doing it.
Enjoy.


----------



## Kamiyama (Jan 18, 2008)

I was checking Chocobos Dungeos' ISO file. I'm not sure about this, but home_nosave contains:

"Wii0á0Ë0å0ü0k0‚0i0Š0~0Y0Kÿ	""Return to the Wii Menu?""	""Zurück zum Wii-Menü?""	""Voulez-vous retourner au menu Wii?""	""¿Deseas volver al menú de Wii?""	""Vuoi tornare al menu Wii?""	""Wil je terug naar het Wii-menu?"""

Could this be one sign of those Japanese games what would tell if game is playable on PAL Wiis? I'm gonna peek those files more later. Now to the Z-Mobile! Zzzz...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jan 18, 2008)

I've ripped Mario Galaxy. The video files are amazingly good quality. 60fps as well


----------



## bluebright (Jan 18, 2008)

a we going to get some region free with this?

It's great that we can extract the files, but is there a way to shove them back on a disc (that works)?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2008)

Did some more work, nothing terribly definitive yet although I will say if you are familiar with DS files it looks like the wii will follow.
Some menu stuff viewed with a GBA viewer (why it looks awful, if I have time in the morning I will see if I can get the spec down).
I also found some arc files which at first glance appear similar to the NARC files the DS uses (not exactly but close enough to raise eyebrows). TGA files with references to them being textures were there (whether these are standard TGA (TARGA) images remains to be seen but it is not unheard of.
Images:









I poked around the pop3wii.bf file, it reminds me of the DS sound files (what I guess to be an offset list followed by a large list of names: do a string search for ASCII and unicode and you will pick it up).

Extract from the soundwii.fat (a small file alongside the considerably larger soundwii.big). I am not sure what sb7 is but I saw a string along the lines of soundstream.ss7, ss7 is a broadcast format (http://www.gl.com/ss7.html rare though and I call coincidence)
CODE0000000 0000 0000 0000 0000 186D 0500 0000 0000 .........m......
0000010 0E00 0000 736F 756E 642F 3030 312E 7362 ....sound/001.sb
0000020 3700 2200 0000 186D 0500 E425 0100 0000 7."....m...%....
0000030 0000 0E00 0000 736F 756E 642F 3030 332E ......sound/003.
0000040 7362 3700 4400 0000 FC92 0600 7C23 0100 sb7.D.......|#..
0000050 0000 0000 0E00 0000 736F 756E 642F 3030 ........sound/00
0000060 342E 7362 3700 6600 0000 78B6 0700 AC23 4.sb7.f...x....#
0000070 0100 0000 0000 0E00 0000 736F 756E 642F ..........sound/
0000080 3030 352E 7362 3700 8800 0000 24DA 0800 005.sb7.....$...
0000090 1423 0100 0000 0000 0E00 0000 736F 756E .#..........soun
00000A0 642F 3030 362E 7362 3700 AA00 0000 38FD d/006.sb7.....8.
00000B0 0900 542D 0100 0000 0000 0E00 0000 736F ..T-..........so
00000C0 756E 642F 3030 372E 7362 3700 CC00 0000 und/007.sb7.....
00000D0 8C2A 0B00 4C2E 0100 0000 0000 0E00 0000 .*..L...........
00000E0 736F 756E 642F 3030 382E 7362 3700 EE00 sound/008.sb7...
00000F0 0000 D858 0C00 9407 0100 0000 0000 0E00 ...X............



I also started to look at the apploader.img from the deconstruction of PP_0.bin, if I had time it looks like some interesting things could be pulled from it (it contains a bunch of error messages and dev stuff (file system talk) in ASCII) and the files that it comes with. It looks like it will be one of the check several hundred isos including same game different region before something nice appears. It appears the devs are as lax as ever when it comes to cleaning stuff from the image (one of the main things that led to the DS sound format being reverse engineered was the accidental inclusion of a map of the SDAT from the nitro dev kit in Zoids)

Also if someone knows of a nice (preferably freeware) powerPC disassembler that would be great. RAW mode (blind disassembly) is pretty essential.

Hopefully next time I can forgo the "kid in a candy shop" approach and actually get down to some real hacking rather than my current speculate a lot approach.


----------



## dsbomb (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm sure it follows along the lines of the gamecube.  Popping "gamecube disassembler" into Google, I found this command-line disassembler.  You may want to check out TehSkeen and GCDev for slightly bigger development communities, too.

I've only slightly gotten into GC coding, so I don't know much about the file formats and such.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

can someon explain to me how to install and use this becuase when i try opening it it doesnt open and i downloaded all the programs i needed to run this plz help?


----------



## James B. (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> Also if someone knows of a nice (preferably freeware) powerPC disassembler that would be great. RAW mode (blind disassembly) is pretty essential.



http://www.backerstreet.com/rec/rec.htm

Not sure if that's what you wanted :].

I love the progress we're making.. I'm about to try this with Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles.

Oh, and yaoluislg, go to Run > command and run the exe through the command prompt.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 18, 2008)

FAST6191, are the ARC files similar to those used by gamecube games? All the gamecube Zeldas use .arc archives.

As for a disassembler, IDA Pro? I know you said freeware but come on, we're already talking Wii ISOs.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

run exe.?do you mean the program name.exe?explain more


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> run exe.?do you mean the program name.exe?explain more


Don't bother running it. If you don't know what exe to use, then the program is self is probably useless to you anyway.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

can someone plz tell me what to do plz?


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> can someone plz tell me what to do in detal plz?


make sure the Key.bin file is in the same folder as WiiED.exe and WiiSO.exe

Anyway, what I did was to run it through the command prompt, Start->Run->'cmd'->Enter.

Browse to its folder. Type things like: WiiED "x:\dir\file.iso". And then: WiiSO "x:\dir\MG_0.bin".
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, i found out some funny things.
I tested this out with SMG NTSC.
I found out that out of the ~4GB of space, the movies take 2.23GB of it.
And for all those who want to know how to play thp movie files. Use thpplay!
Another thing i found out was that almost everything was in .arc format, whatever that is.
Also, does anyone know how to play the .ast audio files.
I would love to listen to some SMG music.

Also, does a thp to .avi converter or something similar to that exist?
While i am asking question, is there any way to convert .ast files

Thank you all and i can't wait to see what the future has in store.

Also i will be uploading all of the videos i rip on to my website sooner or later for you guys to watch.
For those too lazy to rip the games them selfs.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

ok um where do i get the key.bin file and also i have the wiiso and wiiEd in the wiitools folder inside the wiitools folder on my desktop so what would i type?


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> ok um where do i get the key.bin file and also i have the wiiso and wiiEd in the wiitools folder inside the wiitools folder on my desktop so what would i type?


Usenet.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

um im not a member


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> um im not a member


If you do not know what Usenet is (It's not something you are a member of really) and you don't know why the .exe is closing when you open it and you don't know how to follow basic instructions, then you obviously are not ready to even step foot in the world of hackery.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

plz tell me how because i have wii games on my pc and in my room plz tell me im a complete noob at this but it shouldnt be that hard plz tell and explain


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> ok um where do i get the key.bin file and also i have the wiiso and wiiEd in the wiitools folder inside the wiitools folder on my desktop so what would i type?


Wiitools
Key.bin
DLL

That should be everything you need to get it working.
Just make sure everything is in the same folder. 
Then start up the command prompt (if you don't know how to work the command prompt then stop now)
Then go to the folder, type in what i said before and wait. 
Before you know it you too will be watching wii video.

if you have any more questions i will try to help you.


----------



## dsbomb (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(webyugioh @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> While i am asking question, is there any way to convert .ast files


Brakken at TehSkeen has just come to the rescue with this plugin for Winamp (and compatible players).


----------



## iritegood (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> plz tell me how because i have wii games on my pc and in my room plz tell me im a complete noob at this but it shouldnt be that hard plz tell and explain



If you can't understand such simple concepts. Why do you even need to run this at all? Just leave it to the hackers, and mere mortals like us can reap the rewards.

Also: Typing coherently and in a way that doesn't make you sound like a douche would probably get you more help.


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(webyugioh @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While i am asking question, is there any way to convert .ast files
> > Brakken at TehSkeen has just come to the rescue with this plugin for Winamp (and compatible players).


could you please tell me some video players that are compatible with Winamp plug-in's.
I personally don't like winamp and don't want to install it just for this.
Do winamp plugins work with MPC, or the likes.

Thank you


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

hey webyugioh i downloaded everything you said then i start run and type cmd and then i put where i have the files so i would type WiiED c:\documents and Settings\Hp_Administrator\Desktop\Wiitools\wiitols\file.iso and then WiiSo
then the place where the game is right?


----------



## SirDrake (Jan 18, 2008)

this is a nice step forward for the wii scene.

makes it easier to replace updates ofc we need a tool to re-encrypt the contents

maybe even custom firmware now


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> hey webyugioh i downloaded everything you said then i start run and type cmd and then i put where i have the files so i would type WiiED c:\documents and Settings\Hp_Administrator\Desktop\Wiitools\wiitols\file.iso and then WiiSo
> then the place where the game is right?


All right, here is an example.
This is what i did on my computer to extract SMG.

First i made sure i had all of the files in the folder, which include
-a folder named en
-key.bin
-libeay32.dll
-WiiED.exe
-WiiSO.exe
-AnyWiiGame.iso
(any extra files is ok.)

Then in the command prompt i put 
C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools> WiiED AnyWiiGame.iso
(Just change the directory to what yours is)

Then you wait for it to make to .bin files

Then in the command prompt i put
C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools> WiiSO XX_1.bin
(the XX will change from game to game)
Then wait for it to make the folders then browse away.

I hope this helps you yaoluislg


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

ok thanx for the help do you know anyplaces where i can get more wii games and also i need a special drve to rip my own games right?


----------



## Kiljaeden (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm surprised, you've been a member for 6 months and you don't know, that you can't ask where to obtain Wii backups.

If you want to backup your own games, you'll need a LG GDR-8161B, LG GDR-8162B, LG GDR-8163BLG or GDR-8164B. I can't remember the SATA drive.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

oh sorry for asking for backups didnt know ive been a member but i dont get on this much


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(yaoluislg @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> ok thanx for the help do you know anyplaces where i can get more wii games and also i need a special drve to rip my own games right?
> 
> i tell where to get the ISO's and
> QUOTE(Kiljaeden @ Today, 06:16 AM)If you want to backup your own games, you'll need a LG GDR-8161B, LG GDR-8162B, LG GDR-8163BLG or GDR-8164B.



I plan on uploading the vids of the games i extract (which will be all that i have) to my website. (via sites like megaupload)
So if you are looking for them they will be added (abet a little slowly)

Also, if all i am posting is wii videos, am i allowed to tell people where to get them here at GBAtemp.
If it breaks the rules i won't.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 18, 2008)

whats your sites name webyugioh?


----------



## Dylaan (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay, I decided I'd try it out to see what I could make from it using Super Paper Mario. After decrypting it I was left with two files. I've tried opening both with WiiSO.exe but it claims that 'this is not a wii disc'. Anyone know what the problem is? 

Original filesize is 4,699,979,776 bytes. 
8P_0.bin is 73,138,176 bytes.
8P_1.bin is 4,286,328,832 bytes.

EDIT: *It works now sorry! (My key was incorrect)*


----------



## Hit (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> Okay, I decided I'd try it out to see what I could make from it using Super Paper Mario. After decrypting it I was left with two files. I've tried opening both with WiiSO.exe but it claims that 'this is not a wii disc'. Anyone know what the problem is?
> 
> Original filesize is 4,699,979,776 bytes.
> 8P_0.bin is 73,138,176 bytes.
> ...


I also have this problem
What key did u used to fix this?


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Hit @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(gth44331 @ Jan 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I decided I'd try it out to see what I could make from it using Super Paper Mario. After decrypting it I was left with two files. I've tried opening both with WiiSO.exe but it claims that 'this is not a wii disc'. Anyone know what the problem is?
> ...


Open up a hex editor and throw this in.

EBE42A225E8593E448D9C5457381AAF7


----------



## Hit (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hit @ Jan 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gth44331 @ Jan 18 2008 said:
> ...



Did WiiED with that key
Used WiiSO and still This is not a Wii Disc


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the disassemblers guys (I was starting to play with rec), I can not believe I did not think to put gamecube in.

@Heran Bago I am afraid I never played with gamecube ARC files (last ISO hacking was early->mid PS1 days and that was way before I got serious about this sort of thing: relinking and duping stuff was about the limit). I did a bit of searching and came up with:
http://wiki.xentax.com/index.php?title=Just_Cause_ARC
http://hitmen.c02.at/files/yagcd/yagcd/index.html
http://www.emutalk.net/showthread.php?t=26919
http://forum.xentax.com/viewtopic.php?t=2105
http://www.hitmen-console.org/

I am going to go on a crash course in gamecube hacking (a cursory glance looks like it follows on like the DS does from the GBA) and then continue with all this. It is going to be hampered somewhat by lack of documents of no$gba specifications grade though ( http://www.hitmen-console.org/ has the best I have found so far).

Here is a partial dump to save you the time:
0001 0004 FFFE FFF4 FFFA starts at 366 Hex. Everything after what you see below is 00's

CODE
0000000 55AA 382D 0000 0020 0000 008D 0000 00C0 U.8-... ........
0000010 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000020 0100 0000 0000 0000 0000 0006 0000 0001 ................
0000030 0000 00C0 0000 2530 0000 000D 0000 2600 ......%0......&.
0000040 0000 32C0 0000 001B 0000 58C0 0000 3120 ..2.......X...1 
0000050 0000 0029 0000 89E0 0000 2AA0 0000 0037 ...)......*....7
0000060 0000 B480 0000 33A0 0076 6F6C 756D 652E ......3..volume.
0000070 6277 6176 0063 6F6E 6E65 6374 312E 6277 bwav.connect1.bw
0000080 6176 0063 6F6E 6E65 6374 322E 6277 6176 av.connect2.bwav
0000090 0063 6F6E 6E65 6374 332E 6277 6176 0063 .connect3.bwav.c
00000A0 6F6E 6E65 6374 342E 6277 6176 0000 0000 onnect4.bwav....
00000B0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000C0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000D0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000E0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
00000F0 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000100 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000110 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................
0000120 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 ................


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 18, 2008)

Seems like all different files needed for a Wii Firmware update are stored in seperate files, which means we can actually create *partial firmware updates* once we can reencrypt the isos. Basically, we do the "Metroid Swap Trick" on a software level. Awesome!


----------



## SaSxorz (Jan 18, 2008)

Nevermind, I managed to figure it out.


----------



## Dylaan (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Hit @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(gth44331 @ Jan 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I decided I'd try it out to see what I could make from it using Super Paper Mario. After decrypting it I was left with two files. I've tried opening both with WiiSO.exe but it claims that 'this is not a wii disc'. Anyone know what the problem is?
> ...


My problem was I used a text editor instead of a hex editor. If it still doesn't work grab the key.bin from PSX-Scene found here.


----------



## Dylaan (Jan 20, 2008)

Apologize for the double post, but it seems a newer version of WiiTools has surfaced that allows games to be re-packed. RapidShare Link


----------



## Cyan (Jan 20, 2008)

it's not for repacking.

it's update of the tools to work on linux.

there were 0.1b, and now 0.2



```
ÂÂÂÂWiiTools v.2

Âby crediar


WiiED 0.3bÂÂÂÂ+ linux verion!
WiiSO 0.4ÂÂÂÂ+ linux verion!
libeay32.dll needed by WiiED



WiiED ÂÂÂÂÂWii Extract+Decrypt
----------------------------------------------------------------------

This tool can ED all partitions, or the one you select, from an
encrypted Wii ISO.

Place the key you want to use to decrypt an certain encrypted Wii ISO
into the ckey.bin file (not as ascii). It won't work without it!!



WiiSO ÂWii ISO
----------------------------------------------------------------------

This tool can extract/repack all the, games files, main.dol, apploader
and the fst.bin, from a ED'ed partition (.wpt).



----------------------------------------------------------------------


You need to install this .dll package to use the above files:

http://www.file-upload.net/download-593587/vcredist_x86.rar.html


----------------------------------------------------------------------



if you want to know how all this works check
http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=Wiidisc .


----------------------------------------------------------------------

greetings to most of the #wiidev people and of course to the people over
at #dsdev too!

silent greetings to #playground;)
secret greetings to #wiirus >:)


fuck wiili for scaming and stealing wiki articles!
$6000 so you can start porting linux ...



ÂÂÂÂ#wiidev @efnet

( we don't have a ckey.bin )
```


----------



## Dylaan (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> it's not for repacking.
> Sorry for being an ass, but in the readme you just quoted it states that:
> CODEWiiSO ÂWii ISO
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Have a nice day!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, you are right, I didn't read that part.

But it's only for the files, not for partition repacking. We can't make our own iso yet.


----------



## CreX (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats niice!


----------



## Willemoke (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got two bin files but I can't go on now, in wiiso.exe I get an error message that says: Game serial has incorrect size!

Help.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone tried looking in the Mario Galaxy ISO to try and work out anything regarding the copy protection?


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Jan 22, 2008)

It reads a sector that's not available on original DVD discs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2008)

Apparently an opensource version appeared: http://git.infradead.org/?p=users/segher/wii.git

I have yet to try it out though (no compiler around here)

Edit:
been to tehskeen and apparently an iso reader you can mount stuff to has appeared for linux:
http://www.tehskeen.com/modules.php?name=N...e&threadid=6171


----------



## Friedslick6 (Jan 31, 2008)

Excuse me, but I'm completely baffled by my setup. I have WiiED.exe, WiiSO.exe, libeay32.dll,
Key.bin (with the key array within), and a SUPER MARIO GALAXY.iso in the
C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools directory. I even have the dll file needed installed and in the same
folder! I've opened command prompt, typed:

C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\WiiED.exe SUPER_MARIO_GALAXY.iso
Message returned is: "Key.bin not found switching to lite mode" followed by "Error: Can't open SUPER_MARIO_GALAXY.iso"

C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\WiiED.exe C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\SUPER_MARIO_GALAXY.iso
Message returned is: "Key.bin not found switching to lite mode" followed by "Error: Can't open C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\SUPER_MARIO_GALAXY.iso"

C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\WiiED.exe SUPER MARIO GALAXY.iso
Message returned is: "Invalid argument: 'SUPER'"

C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\WiiED.exe C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\SUPER MARIO GALAXY.iso
Message returned is: "Invalid argument: 'C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\SUPER'"

Dragging:

SUPER MARIO GALAXY.iso onto WiiED.exe
Message returned is: "Key.bin not found switching to lite mode" followed by The iso details, followed by "Please enter the key array". Upon entering the Key Array of EBE42A225E8593E4***(censored)***, the message returned is: "Started decrypting" followed around 15 minutes after by "Please enter the key array" thus looping in on itself.

I've looked in my C:\Documents and Settings\Username directory to find no bin files. I've also downloaded every Key.bin file I could find around the net and compared them in a hex editor to find them all to be the same. I've even deleted my whole setup except for the SUPER MARIO GALAXY.iso and uninstalled the dll file, then downloaded my setup and reinstalled the dll file after shutting down my computer for a good 12 hours of rest.

Obviously, this has me quite angered, but I would like to continue persisting my task. If anyone on this big blue ball could send me an e-mail on pin-point detailed instructions, e-mail me their setup piece by piece or tell me something that I have missed, then please reply to this message.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jan 31, 2008)

try SUPERMARIOGALAXY.iso


----------



## Friedslick6 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks to .::5pYd3r::., I'm now getting iso details via command prompt. Here are the diagnostics.

Typing:

C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\WiiED.exe SUPERMARIOGALAXY.iso
Message returned is: "Key.bin not found switching to lite mode" followed by "Error: Can't open SUPERMARIOGALAXY.iso"

C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\WiiED.exe C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\SUPERMARIOGALAXY.iso
Message returned is: "Key.bin not found switching to lite mode" followed by The iso details, followed by "Please enter the key array". Upon entering the Key Array of EBE42A225E8593E4***(censored)***, the message returned is: "Started decrypting" followed around 15 minutes after by "Please enter the key array" thus looping in on itself.

Dragging:

SUPERMARIOGALAXY.iso onto WiiED.exe
Message returned is: "Key.bin not found switching to lite mode" followed by The iso details, followed by "Please enter the key array". Upon entering the Key Array of EBE42A225E8593E4***(censored)***, the message returned is: "Started decrypting" followed around 15 minutes after by "Please enter the key array" thus looping in on itself.

I'm glad that someone has replied. I cannot stress enough how much your help is needed at this time.


----------



## tjas (Jan 31, 2008)

Could it be possible when the No more heroes PAL version is released the data of the blood effects of the ntcs version could be replaced over the data of the pal iso?

That would be super!


----------



## Koekje (Jul 1, 2008)

Friedslick6 said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but I'm completely baffled by my setup. I have WiiED.exe, WiiSO.exe, libeay32.dll,
> Key.bin (with the key array within), and a SUPER MARIO GALAXY.iso in the
> C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools directory. I even have the dll file needed installed and in the same
> folder! I've opened command prompt, typed:
> ...


Easy solution found!
Try this in your case: C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\WiiED.exe "SUPER_MARIO_GALAXY.iso" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After it created the BIN-files, do this: C:\WiiGames\WiiTools\WiiTools\WiiSO.exe "SUPER_MARIO_GALAXY.iso" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You were forgetting the "quotes"


----------

